# Thailand meets Niigata's Amano Gallery



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Many of you may have already seen this little tour of the Takashi Amano Gallery, but I thought I'd share anyways. Someone from Thailand (I don't know who) visited the Amano gallery and documented the place extensively with photography. I think these not so great photos speak for themselves -- the tanks in the gallery are amazing even without Amano's photographic touch!:














































For the rest:

Thai ADA Trip

Enjoy,

Carlos


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

In the first pic, what is the orange stuff for? I saw those everywhere when I was in Hong Kong and never knew what they were used for. Its kind of weird though, because the orange stuff is like a liquid and you can see it move. (Most weird thing in HK was that I saw a pH monitor read a tank to be 5.4pH)


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I am amazed every time I see that place! 
Is the gallery open to the public? 
Is there anything for sale there?
I'm am surprised that pictures would be allowed.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

trckrunrmike said:


> In the first pic, what is the orange stuff for?QUOTE]
> 
> The orange stuff is a water softener. I`m surprised to see Amano using them in the tank instead of treating the water beforehand.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

The rocks make the water hard, He had talk about this before, the rocks are beautiful but they do release CaCo3.
Regards,
Navarro


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

But the large water changes should ameliorate the very slow release of CO3(Ca is not going to do anything), try issolving CaCo3 rock sometime.

See how long it takes............

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Dan Cole (Nov 28, 2005)

*You sure?*

I thought it disolved farily easily at a low pH. Don't Reefers use a sand form of it in their calcium reactors to maintain calcium levels?

Dan


----------

